# Neujahrstour!



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Dezember 2007)

Wer es schafft, innerhalb der ersten 12 Stunden des neuen Jahres wieder einigermaßen fit zu werden, für den haben wir hier hoffentlich das Richtige:

*Neujahrstour der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus*

Gestartet wird um 12 Uhr am Parkplatz Oberursel-Hohemark. Die Streckenführung wird der Wetterlage angepasst. Viel schlechter als letztes Jahr kann das Wetter ja kaum werden.  
Zum Anspruch: Die Geschwindigkeit wird dem Langsamsten angepasst. Da wir aber soviele Trails wie möglich fahren wollen und das u.U. auch bergauf, sollte eine gewisse Grundfitness für die dreistündige Tour vorhanden sein. Fahrtechnisch werden keine Wunder erwartet. Auf besonders anspruchsvolle Stellen wird vor der Einfahrt hingewiesen. Wer sich überfordert fühlt steigt nach eigenem Ermessen dann zur Not kurz ab, bevor er "zwangsabgestiegen" wird.  
Letztes Jahr waren wir zu zehnt. Wäre prima, wenn wir diese Zahl diesmal toppen könnten.  Allerdings sollte aus Gründen der Umwelt- und Sozial ferträglichkeit die Gruppenstärke maximal 15 Personen betragen. Meldet euch für die Übersichtlichkeit bitte im LMB an: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5626

*Ein geeigneter Helm auf dem Kopf und ein technisch intaktes Mountainbike sind Vorraussetzung für die Teilnahme, die Beachtung der DIMB-Trailrules ist selbstverständlich, die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus und des IBC DIMB Racing Teams*


----------



## wondermike (20. Dezember 2007)

Bin dabei. Einer muss ja den Bremser machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (20. Dezember 2007)

Saufen und dann biken, na das überleg ich mir noch


----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Saufen und dann biken, na das überleg ich mir noch


 
Da man sich auf so einer Tour gerne an die -dimb Reglen hält wäre ich dabei, sofern die Tour nur von solchen Leuten gefahren wird, die sich ebenfalls an diese wohl recht einfachen -regeln halten.

Es heißt ja hier wohl auch explizit Dimb Tour, oder??

Gruß Frank


----------



## Milass (20. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da man sich auf so einer Tour gerne an die -dimb Reglen hält wäre ich dabei, sofern die Tour nur von solchen Leuten gefahren wird, die sich ebenfalls an diese wohl recht einfachen -regeln halten.
> 
> Es heißt ja hier wohl auch explizit Dimb Tour, oder??
> 
> Gruß Frank



sei unbesorgt fuel, mich wirst du an dem tag nicht im taunus antreffen


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> sei unbesorgt fuel, mich wirst du an dem tag nicht im taunus antreffen


 

es gibt noch schlimmeres.......g        e         .........................z.k.


----------



## Nachor (23. Dezember 2007)

..Tja also wenn weiter trocken bleibt und keine extremen Schneelagen zusammen kommen, hänge ich mich als zweiter Bremse mal an!!


----------



## frax061a (27. Dezember 2007)

hallo,
würde eventuell auch spontan mitfahren.

kann mir vielleicht jemand anhand einer landkarte mal kurz den treffpunkt erklären? habe da 3 paarplätze auf der karte gefunden.

vielen dank schonmal
gruss
frax061a


----------



## Nachor (27. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> hallo,
> würde eventuell auch spontan mitfahren.
> 
> kann mir vielleicht jemand anhand einer landkarte mal kurz den treffpunkt erklären? habe da 3 paarplätze auf der karte gefunden.
> ...



drei ?? Hmm, ich gehe mal von diesem Parkplatz aus. siehe rosa Punkt. Rechts aus dem Bild siehts du einmal die Hohemarkstrasse nach Oberursel und die Auffahrt zur A661. Dazwischen der PArkplatz zur Haltestelle Hohemark der U3.[url=http://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hohemark1cc7.jpg][img=http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/7822/hohemark1cc7.th.jpg][/URL]


----------



## frax061a (27. Dezember 2007)

ok, dank die. jetzt weiß ich bescheid.

p.s.: auf meiner wanderkarte ist der noch nichmal eingezeichnet.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Dezember 2007)

Nachor schrieb:


> drei ?? Hmm, ich gehe mal von diesem Parkplatz aus. siehe rosa Punkt. Rechts aus dem Bild siehts du einmal die Hohemarkstrasse nach Oberursel und die Auffahrt zur A661. Dazwischen der PArkplatz zur Haltestelle Hohemark der U3.[url=http://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hohemark1cc7.jpg][img=http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/7822/hohemark1cc7.th.jpg][/URL]


Korrekt. Wir treffen uns also am rosa Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (27. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Korrekt. Wir treffen uns also am rosa Punkt.




 Nicht das noch einer auf die Idee kommt.......  Die Farbe war reiner Zufall, etwaiges Sponsoring wurde ja umfassend eingestellt


----------



## fritzn (28. Dezember 2007)

Hätte auch Lust, mitzufahren!


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

lieber daniel,

vielen dank für das angebot der tour. leider hat sich mittlerweile ein für mich nicht hinnehmbarer teilnehmer angemeldet, der mit sprüchen wie diesem 





fUEL schrieb:


> es gibt noch schlimmeres.......g        e         .........................z.k.


und mit seiner allgemeinen einstellung uns plauschern gegenüber in meinem bekanntenkreis als ehemals sehr sympatische person völligst disqualifiziert hat. die gründe sind jedem bekannt der den plauschfred ansatzweise mitverfolgt. ich möchte keine disskussion lostreten und auch niemanden der bislang unvoreingenommen ist zu irgendwelchen meinungen überreden sondern einfach nur selbst position beziehen und werde um den frieden zu wahren morgen nicht mitfahren.
ich wünsche euch morgen viel spaß, tolles wetter und blos keine vereisten trails. 
allseits nen guten rutsch.

marco


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer sich so verhält ist ein Volksverhetzer .


prost!


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lieber daniel,
> 
> vielen dank für das angebot der tour. leider hat sich mittlerweile ein für mich nicht hinnehmbarer teilnehmer angemeldet, der mit sprüchen wie diesem und mit seiner allgemeinen einstellung uns plauschern gegenüber in meinem bekanntenkreis als ehemals sehr sympatische person völligst disqualifiziert hat. die gründe sind jedem bekannt der den plauschfred ansatzweise mitverfolgt. ich möchte keine disskussion lostreten und auch niemanden der bislang unvoreingenommen ist zu irgendwelchen meinungen überreden sondern einfach nur selbst position beziehen und werde um den frieden zu wahren morgen nicht mitfahren.
> ich wünsche euch morgen viel spaß, tolles wetter und blos keine vereisten trails.
> ...


Geht mir ganz genauso!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Dezember 2007)

@Maggo, Arachne: Schade, aber das müßt ihr selbst wissen. Ich möchte auch bitte zu diesem Thema weder hier noch generell keine Diskussion weiter führen. Es ist jeder Teilnehmer eingeladen, der mitfahren möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (31. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Maggo, Arachne: Schade, aber das müßt ihr selbst wissen. Ich möchte auch bitte zu diesem Thema weder hier noch generell keine Diskussion weiter führen. Es ist jeder Teilnehmer eingeladen, der mitfahren möchte.


 
So war die Einladung  wohl auch zu verstehen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Dezember 2007)

Schön, zum Jahresende meinen ersten Doppelpost.
Ich präsentiere:


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich bringe morgen Eimerchen und Schäufelchen mit, da könnt ihr dann schön spielen und auf die Großen warten. (Schade Maggo, ich wär gern mal wieder mit Dir ein Stück gefahren.)
Es entscheidet sich heut im Abend- und Nachtverlauf, ob ich morgen zum Dienst antreten werde. Ich trage mich aber besser nicht ein.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich bringe morgen Eimerchen und Schäufelchen mit, da könnt ihr dann schön spielen und auf die Großen warten. (Schade Maggo, ich wär gern mal wieder mit Dir ein Stück gefahren.)
> Es entscheidet sich heut im Abend- und Nachtverlauf, ob ich morgen zum Dienst antreten werde. Ich trage mich aber besser nicht ein.



wir holen das nach. wie wärs mit dem ersten awb im neuen jahr?


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Daniel, 
ich bitte um Verständnis, das ich mich für morgen abmelde. Ich hoffe Du verstehst, daß ich mit der Truppe fahren möchte, mit der ich mich am nächsten verbunden fühle (wobei 'toll' fühle ich mich jetzt gerade nicht). 
Wie auch immer, Euch morgen auch viel Spass und Freude am Biken.


----------



## Nachor (1. Januar 2008)

?????????????????????


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich ess gerade wiederholt rückwärts und bin mir nicht sicher, ob das rechtzeitig aufhört. Selbst wenn fühle ich mich nach so einer Nacht alles andere als Bike-tauglich. Daher bleibt mir leider nur ein logischer Schluss:

*Absage der Tour wegen Krankheit des Guides!*

Tut mir wirklich leid für euch, aber vielleicht fahren ja von den verbliebenen Teilnehmern trotzdem einige noch ein Ründchen. Hoffe dann, einige auf den IG-Touren ab Frühjahr begrüßen zu können.
Und nein, es war definitiv nicht der Alkohol! 

MfG Daniel


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2008)

mist, ich wünsch dir ne schnelle und gute besserung. scheis start ins neue jahr


----------



## Zilli (1. Januar 2008)

upps.. gute Besserung.


----------



## Stump1967 (1. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen und ein Frohes Neues Jahr.
Fährt denn jetzt noch jemand um 12:00 von der Hohemark? Hatte mich nicht eingetragen aber wollte doch fahren, falls es der zustand zulässt. Und er lässt es zu.

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (1. Januar 2008)

Ich versuche pünktlich zu sein. Die Chancen stehen gut. Das wird dann die erste AWB Ausfahrt des Jahres. Wir kapern mal die Dimb.


----------



## Stump1967 (1. Januar 2008)

Alles klar ich bin dann auch um 12:00 da.


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. Januar 2008)

Tour erfolgreich beendet.
Der kranke Kater wurde von seinem Schüler Bittersweet bravurös vertreten und so konnte eine schöne Tour an den vielen Spaziergängern vorbei mit 3 Bikern stattfinden.
Wo war denn der ganze Rest?
Und Kater, gute Besserung. Vielleicht seh ich Dein Nox ja noch ein andermal.


----------



## fritzn (1. Januar 2008)

Im Matsch mit Herrn Murphy.





Schaltauge abgerissen, wurde dann ein Neujahrsspaziergang draus.

Beweisfotos von Euch?

Und gute Besserung an den Kater, natürlich!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Januar 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Tour erfolgreich beendet.
> Der kranke Kater wurde von seinem Schüler Bittersweet bravurös vertreten und so konnte eine schöne Tour an den vielen Spaziergängern vorbei mit 3 Bikern stattfinden.
> Wo war denn der ganze Rest?
> Und Kater, gute Besserung. Vielleicht seh ich Dein Nox ja noch ein andermal.


Dann zuerst mal vielen Dank an bittersweet für die spontane Vertretung! Freut mich sehr, daß es auch ohne mich geht!  
Ich selbst kann zumindest seit heute nachmittag wieder kleine Menge Nahrung behalten. und bin morgen hoffenltich wieder einigermaßen auf den Beinen.


----------



## caroka (1. Januar 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> .......
> Ich selbst kann zumindest seit heute nachmittag wieder kleine Menge Nahrung behalten. und bin morgen hoffenltich wieder einigermaßen auf den Beinen.


Freut mich, dass es Dir wieder besser geht.


----------

